# Skotak Broms



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Picked up a few of the Skotak Hybrids that Tropiflora got in this week. One is "Starfire" and the other is "Starblast." Offset was set in the pot of the planted one. Always wanted a nice pink brom so hoping my lights can keep them this way.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

TerraFerma said:


> Picked up a few of the Skotak Hybrids that Tropiflora got in this week. One is "Starfire" and the other is "Starblast." Offset was set in the pot of the planted one. Always wanted a nice pink brom so hoping my lights can keep them this way.


Those are nice.... I got a couple as well Skotak are the best. I found them to be addictive as well.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Those are nice. Haven't ordered from them directly but I got a nice n. Sheba from through eBay and from the look of yours their quality is pretty good

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Here's my little Skotak collection, only a 2 repeats (Hot Embers), these are minus 2 I am treating for a little scale I found....ugh do I hate scale. Normally I just throw anything I find it on away...not Skotaks.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice collection Mark.... I have about 16 or so in and out of vivs....


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

markpulawski said:


> Here's my little Skotak collection, only a 2 repeats (Hot Embers), these are minus 2 I am treating for a little scale I found....ugh do I hate scale. Normally I just throw anything I find it on away...not Skotaks.


That is a nice collection. I need to remove myself from the Tropiflora email list before I spend all my money. If you get offsets and ever want to trade - let me know.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

TerraFerma said:


> That is a nice collection. I need to remove myself from the Tropiflora email list before I spend all my money. If you get offsets and ever want to trade - let me know.


Dude tell me about it....They had a bunch today in their Vipp selection....You know I had too...

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

At least you got there in time...I was too late


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

TerraFerma said:


> At least you got there in time...I was too late


They had some really nice ones today that were cheaper then last week...I got one called skinny mini and potpourri...There were a couple that were$85 a plant...They were also on share status this week which would only let you buy one per order of each....Once I get some pups going and you don't have them we can trade as well...Always looking to add to my collection.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Yea after last week (spent $180) I had to pass this week even though a couple sure were tempting....oops sorry check that, just bought Andre Ware and Skinny Mini.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Azurel said:


> Nice collection Mark.... I have about 16 or so in and out of vivs....


I have not put any in viv's yet, how do they hold up to the high humidity?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> I have not put any in viv's yet, how do they hold up to the high humidity?


They have done great so far they have been quick to put out air roots. I changed how I mounted these ones though normally I would have drilled holes in the cork but have had issues with broms with short stolens rotting where they meet the cork. 
So I used wire to hold them tight to the cork so they could grip themselves and keep the base/stolen open to the air....So far so good.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Can't wait for next week's email. Hoping they have some more new Skotaks. I will be a little quicker on the trigger next time.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

They still have a few left from the last 2 vipps low quanity though... I wont be the last 2 vipps broke the frog bank.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

They were saying how many they brought back from the recent World Bromiliad Conf in Orlando.....also said they were all really expensive. I am done for a while, I have pups on 6 - 8 now and need to figure out if I repot or sell a few.....the pups that is.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> They were saying how many they brought back from the recent World Bromiliad Conf in Orlando.....also said they were all really expensive. I am done for a while, I have pups on 6 - 8 now and need to figure out if I repot or sell a few.....the pups that is.


I heard the same thing from another connection.... I am to have to build up the frog money. Terra please share if you get some new ones....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Did anyone think the 'arctic blast' was pretty neat? They sold out in a microsecond and tropiflora said they would get anymore for atleast 6 months.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

TerraFerma said:


> Did anyone think the 'arctic blast' was pretty neat? They sold out in a microsecond and tropiflora said they would get anymore for atleast 6 months.


Yea the arctic blast was beautiful.... Expensive but beautiful....I have a couple that are big broms.... Check out the Skotak Imperfecta and shockwave.....will post a picture of those two once I get to a computer.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

TerraFerma said:


> Did anyone think the 'arctic blast' was pretty neat? They sold out in a microsecond and tropiflora said they would get anymore for atleast 6 months.


Yes I saw that but I stay away from anything 30" wide, really too big for most terrariums and too big for my little Skotak table....guess he sells on price per pound, $85 whoo!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a couple nice big ones that will be perfect for a few builds coming up....

Imperfecta








Shockwave









Have to say the last ones I got I am quite disappointed with the potpourri or I got the wrong one...The Skiny mini is a cool little plant though.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow both of those are impressive, I got the Skinny Mini and Andre Ware, pretty typical. I just finished my treatments of my Wild Rabbit and Balboa, both seem good and clean now and no worse for wear on the bleach treatments. I look forward to seeing them go through a few good rain showers....but we are now in the dry season, hoping for those stray showers.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a large pup on the Shockwave.... I was pretty shocked(no pun intended) at how clear the markings are on it.... Even the pup is clearly marked just like the parent under T-8 lights both have kept their color. T-8s don't seem to be quite enough for some of the other hybrids like Palmares so I have a 4 bulb T-5 coming for the plant rack. I almost got the Andre Ware but it looked real similar to the Tunisia.... Glad they made it thru treatment OK.....Balboa is really nice as well that is on the list as.... I blame ML for getting me hooked on these dang broms....

Here is the other big one.... One of the new releases Turbulence


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

....I see a trade in our future...
yes so far so good on the 2 especially since both have pups, they were the first 2 I bought along with Mojo. Wild Rabbit is my favorite of all the ones I have, I will get a pic tomorrow and post it.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> ....I see a trade in our future...
> yes so far so good on the 2 especially since both have pups, they were the first 2 I bought along with Mojo. Wild Rabbit is my favorite of all the ones I have, I will get a pic tomorrow and post it.


For sure..... Mojo, Wild Rabbit, Blushing Zebra have been tops on my list....All three have been hard to find especially the last 2 sucks up here in Michigan there is no one that carries or even offers "collector broms" LOL... I might have found a connection for the Blushing Zebra though.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Anybody get some of the new Skotaks released today? TerraFerma? I didn't, although there are a few I wanted but still kinda salty about the last one.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I almost got Little Diomede but I really wanted keepsake and though it showed 2 left, would not let me add 1....guess a couple people were shopping with them in their cart. I decided to not get any.....I figured it was you that had one, I was ready to PM you and say ....give it up...


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> I almost got Little Diomede but I really wanted keepsake and though it showed 2 left, would not let me add 1....guess a couple people were shopping with them in their cart. I decided to not get any.....I figured it was you that had one, I was ready to PM you and say ....give it up...


LoL....I liked that one too....I didnt have the cash this time wish I would have though.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Azurel said:


> Anybody get some of the new Skotaks released today? TerraFerma? I didn't, although there are a few I wanted but still kinda salty about the last one.


Had to pass on yesterday's stuff as I spent my weekly plant money (an then some) on Agaves and Aloes for a little xeric section we put together in the yard. That said if there is anything cool left when I check today...


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

And everything is sold out. Next week maybe! I'm in the wrong business apparently.


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Tropiflora site down and no email today!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

You know I forgot all about it....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Not sure what happened. Site was back up around noon my time but no specials this week. Will have to save money instead I guess. Considering putting a rather large Aechmea is my new tank which would eliminate the need for more and fancier broms.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Guess they had problems, which sucks because I had time on Monday, it came out on Tuesday and I was tied up all day...really disappointing as I would have loved to get Gizmo, that was too nice. And a green form a R crispa, both were sold out by the time I got on that night.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

More Skotaks in the Vipp today.....Picked up my #1 on my list since they had some older releases available.....Blushing Zebra.....Anybody else get some?


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Nope...but there was some stuff I liked. I'm in Asia so got the email at 11:30pm last night - after many beers and while laying down for bed - and couldn't deal with ordering. This morning all the stuff I wanted is sold out. Demand for Skotak stuff is amazing. I'm just happy I got the two I posted here as I like those more than most of the stuff I've seen since. I'm in the wrong business apparently.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

TerraFerma said:


> Nope...but there was some stuff I liked. I'm in Asia so got the email at 11:30pm last night - after many beers and while laying down for bed - and couldn't deal with ordering. This morning all the stuff I wanted is sold out. Demand for Skotak stuff is amazing. I'm just happy I got the two I posted here as I like those more than most of the stuff I've seen since. I'm in the wrong business apparently.


Where at in Asia? Dartfrog hobby big in Asia? 
Chester Skotak spent a lot of years building up his rep... Not to mention some of the best hybrids. I still want toget the two you picked up they are beauts as well. 


sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

It's a loose secret that almost everything Tropiflora carries is also grown by Michael Kiehl. And often at significantly more competitive prices.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I have gone through Michaels toget Skotaks as well as a few other places.Have toget them when and where available.... will have a couple big shipments of Skotaks this week next week....If the weather holds out.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Remamber even if something isn't listed doesn't mean he necessarily doesn't have it. He sources many of the same sources Tropiflora does too.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Got the Skotaks in today....Amazing. Pictures to come.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Lets see them


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

excuse my ignorance, what are skotak broms and why the heck are they so expensive??


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

TerraFerma said:


> Lets see them


I will get pic in the morning when I get out of work.....







goof901 said:


> excuse my ignorance, what are skotak broms and why the heck are they so expensive??


They are hybrids from a grower named Chester Skotak...


sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

Skotak hybrids have always been my favs. with a little digging you can almost get them from the source himself. he only sends them to eliose beach that i no of and then she get them to commerical growers. she only sells at shows but new release are not cheap but the grex wild rabbit is may favorite


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

blushing zebra grown in illinois not nearly a compact as a some of the other flordia grown broms


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Good looking brom JP.... Blushing Zebra and wild Rabbit were 1-2 on my list....Been looking for 6 months or so....

Here is the list I got yesterday

N. Blushing Zebra(trop)

N. Wild Rabbit (ceylonmike-Ebay)
N. Zeppo (ceylonmike-Ebay)
N. Palmares (Freebie-(ceylonmike-Ebay)
N. Fantabulous-(ceylonmike-Ebay)
N. Mojo-(ceylonmike-Ebay)
N. Hot Embers -(ceylonmike-Ebay)


I will post pictures once the lights come on in the frog lab....

James


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

yes mike is a great guy with a huge collection of skotak stuff. he nos eliose very well and gets skotak from her all the time


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

if i get time today i will get out to greenhouse and post a few pictures. i have a bunch


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok here is the pictures....
N. Wild Rabbit








N. Blushing Zebra








N. Hot Embers








N. Fantabulous








N. Mojo








N. Zeppo


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. I really did the Wild Rabbit.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

TerraFerma said:


> Thanks for the pics. I really did the Wild Rabbit.


Yeah the Wild Rabbit was a blind purchase he was having email problems. I was pleasently surprised when I opened the box.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Mirage and Outrageous coming my way. It's amazing how quick these things are selling out.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

It is....I think you will like them...I was looking at those two myself....Great pick ups.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Hopefully these pics post - I have mixed results. These arrived today: N. "outrageous" and N. "mirage." Mirage is the offset. Lighting is courtesy of the new LYR pendant light.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

TerraFerma said:


> Hopefully these pics post - I have mixed results. These arrived today: N. "outrageous" and N. "mirage." Mirage is the offset. Lighting is courtesy of the new LYR pendant light.


That is a great looking brom...gonna have to add that one to the list.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Won't let me upload Mirage but I assure you it is very nice


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Went over and picked up Heat Wave today, one of the nicest I have now.


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

markpulawski said:


> Went over and picked up Heat Wave today, one of the nicest I have now.


Very nice. What kind of light does it need to color up like that?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

It said the brighter the light the more amazing this one looks, I put this one in a viv so it won't get the kind of light it would outside but I am hoping it stays the same as it is now.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

That is amazing....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> It said the brighter the light the more amazing this one looks, I put this one in a viv so it won't get the kind of light it would outside but I am hoping it stays the same as it is now.


That from trop I take it....Glad I don't live close....They break me as it is.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes it was on Monday's VIP, I also picked up a couple of neo herbie's though those are not colored up very well yet.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> Yes it was on Monday's VIP, I also picked up a couple of neo herbie's though those are not colored up very well yet.


Totally missed it this week...Had a 2 day old baby come into fostercare didnt even think about....Looks like I missed out

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Snagged a mini variegated pack today. Thus concludes my buying for some time (I hope)


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

TerraFerma said:


> Snagged a mini variegated pack today. Thus concludes my buying for some time (I hope)


Awesome...I have all of those and think you will be pleased.... Great price too.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Azurel said:


> Awesome...I have all of those and think you will be pleased.... Great price too.
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


I'm happy to hear that. Just need a few more for the collection. That did some like a pretty decent deal. Earlier tonight it still showed two in stock - surprised they lasted that long.


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Gloomy day here so the lighting combined with my camera (iPhone...) really isn't doing these any justice. But here is the collection from Tropiflora. All decent sized, and lots of bonus pups. I am very pleased with this order.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice looking plants....


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

And the Skinny Mini. This is actually a very nice brom for the money. From the pic on Tropiflora I thought it was just green (attracted to it because of its size/shape) but it has the white and pink striations just like most of the other Skotaks. And now I am done...


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Placed an order...my first..with Tropiflora this morning after seeing markpulawski's post about the yellow banded...gees, I feel as though I have stepped into some serious quicksand.....


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Judy S said:


> Placed an order...my first..with Tropiflora this morning after seeing markpulawski's post about the yellow banded...gees, I feel as though I have stepped into some serious quicksand.....


They are addictive....just a word of warning...lol

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

